# Anyone in Toronto who can look at a GSD for me?



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi all, I am wondering if we have anyone on here in the Toronto area that could look at a dog that is in a city shelter. Here is the PetFinder link: Eppie: Black GSD 

I'm told she's 3 and came in as a stray... I've been looking for a black GSD and more than willing to make the trip and adopt, but was hoping someone near by could maybe take a look at her & let me know how she seems...


----------



## GSRT (May 19, 2004)

I know someone who works there, I can see if someone can check her for you. Please pm me with what you are looking for.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Let me know if you need any more info as I can provide an email addy for someone who works there and you can ask them. 

T


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks!
I called the shelter and was told that she is "very nice". I'd love to know how she behaves with people, kids, and other dogs. I do not have children or another dog, but family members and neighbors do! It's very important to me that whatever "new" dog I adopt is good with kids and dogs. I don't much care if she (or he) is well trained, i can handle that part and/or take her to classes...

Anything you find out would be great! I could go for a nice drive to Toronto!! )


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

Hey, Tina & Dave can you please check your pm's or pm me?
Thanks


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

I just called & this pretty girl is still at the shelter... was anyone here able to get more info??


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Did anyone give you some help finding out about this girl yet?


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

Yep... got my alarm set for tomoorow!! Can't sleep... Late night & early morning to see this girl...







FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Exciting!! Keep us posted.


----------



## GSRT (May 19, 2004)

I heard all went well, can't wait till you can bring her home!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats! When do you get her? Pictures please!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What happened to this dog? Her listing has been removed. I hope she made it.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks like Eppie is still with TAS North

Here's the link to her new listing:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14641155
Eppie ID: A507776


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Eppie was taken off the site while she recovered from some stress... she was biting her tail and had some issues with her coat. Sadly she was not what Amy was looking for, however I was told by shelter officials that Eppie is a doll and every effort will be made to get her a good home. So .. anyone in the Toronto district looking for a smaller gsd x this girl certainly has potential. 

Tina


----------

